# 2014, 15 and 16 New Nav Update



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I've just placed my order. Let's see how this one works out.


----------



## dikoroso (May 12, 2016)

Tomko said:


> This morning a new nav update has just been released for 2014, 2015 and 2016 models.
> 
> Part number 84019252.
> [URL="http://amazingdealuk.info/114/g.png%5b/IMG"]http://amazingdealuk.info/114/g.png[/IMG[/URL]]
> ...


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

so not free? not a mandate when I bring my car into service? I am on my last service free oil change & I read some where here that there my be a mylink update? I'm a 2014 ltz cruze & it's been perfect so far. I even give tips to the mechanic who does my oil changes. one time I caught the coffee truck & paid for his meal. I don't even let them rotate my tires just look change oil don't drip oil please give me paperwork. Thank you sir everything good. like even if the pvc valve cover needed replacing I'm doing it paying for it. now anything major tranny engine etc. I'll bring it in. Like a wise guy posted once on the cam seal replacement. think about someone doing your job @ less rate & the time it takes you to bring your car down to the dealer & time away from car then pick up car. do it home listen to some tunes drink some beers. easier quicker cheaper in the long run


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Well, I've just placed my order. Let's see how this one works out.


Let me know how it goes when you get it. I might ask you to see if some of the changes I suggested are present on the update.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Let me know how it goes when you get it. I might ask you to see if some of the changes I suggested are present on the update.


Sure thing Starks. 

FWIW I just went through the entire map update listings for GM and this update released yesterday is the first and only one identified as a 2017 update. 

So for whatever the reason, GM made this update a priority.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So I received it this morning and did the install. It took 45 minutes. 

I've noticed one update from the 2016 version and that's a traffic circle that was installed in my neighbourhood. 

I have to go to Saint-Hyacinthe tomorrow. It's a 3.5 hour drive. So I'll have more reactions to share with y'all on this 2017 version soon.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Now at St-Hy and have noticed on the way that this 2017 update now includes a new exit on 417 that opened more than a year ago.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Now back from St-Hy and noticed that a bridge over the Rideau river that was not on the previous update is now showing on this 2017 update. 

So it's all good news so far. I need a little more time with it as there is one more recent road change that I want to check.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've had more time bombing around town with this new 2017 update. 

+ the voice no longer garbles street names. 

- the voice calls out rural route numbers rather than their more commonly used street names. 

+ another traffic circle in my end of town has been added. 

~ a temporary road that was opened over a year ago is not on this update. This may because the temporary road will be closed next year. 

So in conclusion, this 2017 update is better than the 2016 update in all ways. 

I still prefer the Siri lady's voice on the 2014 version that my car left the factory with. But the additional NavTraffic streets introduced on the 2016 version, and carried over to the 2017 version, plus the more up to date maps of the 2017 version, make it the version to have. 

So based on my experience to date, I recommend updating to the 2017 version p/n 84019252.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> So I've had more time bombing around town with this new 2017 update.
> 
> + the voice no longer garbles street names.
> 
> ...


Nice! What does the voice sound like now?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! What does the voice sound like now?


It's the same woman as the 2016 version. 

It is not the Siri lady, who I preferred.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> It's the same woman as the 2016 version.
> 
> It is not the Siri lady, who I preferred.


So I guess my 2015 LTZ has the Siri lady? Any way you could take and post a video of the new voice? Also, you're not located in Canada are you? If not, I have a favor to ask you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> So I guess my 2015 LTZ has the Siri lady? Any way you could take and post a video of the new voice? Also, you're not located in Canada are you? If not, I have a favor to ask you.


PM me at your leisure.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

One very cool thing I've noticed with this 2017 update...

I was needing to turn left at an intersection where left turns are prohibited. So the navigation system directed me through a nearby shopping centre parking lot in such a way that I was able to execute this left hand turn without breaking the law. 

Very cool. And a huge time and aggravation saver. 

Well done and a tip of the hat to whoever made that routing possible!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> One very cool thing I've noticed with this 2017 update...
> 
> I was needing to turn left at an intersection where left turns are prohibited. So the navigation system directed me through a nearby shopping centre parking lot in such a way that I was able to execute this left hand turn without breaking the law.
> 
> ...


Nice! I find it funny and also annoying that my nav sounds like it telling me to "make an *illegal *u-turn if possible" when in fact it's telling me to "make an *legal* u-turn." They need to work on changing the voice to say "a" and not "an" in these u-turn situations, lol!


----------



## Hump66 (Mar 31, 2016)

This sucks, I just went and checked and my 15 LTZ doesn't even have a Nav option, only the OnStar Turn by Turn.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any new cool discoveries with the v.2017 Navigation update, Tomko?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Any new cool discoveries with the v.2017 Navigation update, Tomko?


Nothing really new to report except that I'm very happy to have it and am glad that you showed me how to recommend database updates so that the next one will be even better.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Nothing really new to report except that I'm very happy to have it and am glad that you showed me how to recommend database updates so that the next one will be even better.


Glad to hear that you're happy with the update. No problem at all, man. I'm glad I was able to show it to you and learn of it myself. Hopefully other members with nav can help too. I'm purposely waiting to see if they release another update sometime either this winter or early next year because I've submitted some many updates and I'm still finding ones that need to be done around where I live. They must not update things very often because some of the stuff I've found wrong or outdated is quite laughable. I would get this latest update but I'm pretty sure it'll contain little to none of the local updates I've submitted so it would just be a waste of money from that perspective.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Last night I noticed that here.com is reporting the 84019252 update is no longer available and is not taking back orders. Furthermore, they're indicating a new release is planned for next week. 

I'll be curious to know if the many, many changes @Starks8 and I suggested are reflected in this forthcoming release.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This morning a new nav update was made available. P/N 84157655. 

As a result I've created a new thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/194562-new-nav-update-2014-15-16-a.html and am closing this thread.


----------

